# Track Questions



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

I have an oval track 45mm brass, in my yard. I run live steam (RH Billy and Regner Lumberjack). Both of those locos can me adjusted to run on 32mm track. I would like to expand my railroad a bit and only have limited space. I'm not sure which way to go or where to purchase my tracks for expansion. My current track is Aristocraft I believe. Who are the best and most cost effective dealers for track? I would even consider running on aluminum if it would help costs. Thanks for your help.


https://youtu.be/uy10Ts1lQE8?t=87


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought a lot of used track. Keep an eye out on eBay (Craigslist if you're in a major metro area) and check if there's a local club where someone might be unloading needed track.

If you're running live steam, aluminum is an option, but I think it might look weird if some of the track is brass and some aluminum. Just my opinion.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

That would be the best way I suppose. I did buy a few straight sections that way last year.


----------



## rogern (Sep 5, 2016)

skypup said:


> That would be the best way I suppose. I did buy a few straight sections that way last year.


I've acquired most of my track through Craigslist. Several times someone has posted a picture of a huge pile of brass track as "salvage" (in one case, it was a divorce and the wife ended up with the layout and trains. She had it ripped out as part of re-landscaping the backyard). I picked up a couple such piles for a _really _good price, and it was all LGB and Aristocraft track, including switches. All of it was perfectly good - I just had to replace some connectors. 

Also, I recently saw some track posted in my area that had been used in a conservatory as part of a train display. When the event was done, they just dumped it all in the dumpster. Someone found it and put it on Craigslist.

Bottom line is that if you keep checking, you may run across something pretty good.

Roger


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If you go to Yakaz.com, you can search across all Craigslists at once. If you contact a seller, they might not expect a ship-to offer, so just assure them you'd cover shipping. Yakaz also covers other auctions, including ebay, so here's what I just typed in for a search string:

g gauge track -ebay

Brought up a number of track offerings (also irrelevant stuff and stale listings, don't know why). But it's another tool.

Good hunting,
Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

BTW, I received an email today re. Ozark having a bargain on 332 brass track,

GIANT TRACK BLOWOUT

Code 332 Brass track- Available until september 19th. Get in on an incredible deal. We are buying several palletts of 332 brass track- If we can get enough people to participate. Expand your layout-tell all your friends. This is a one time purchase track should ship earlly October.

SEE our Website for details​.

Their web site isn't terribly descriptive, so a phone call might be best. Their contact info is:

Ozark Miniatures Inc, 3461 S 5225 W, Cedar City, UT 84720
Call 435-586-1036


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> BTW, I received an email today re. Ozark having a bargain on 332 brass track,
> 
> GIANT TRACK BLOWOUT
> 
> ...



Thanks! Since I have been running 45mm I'm not sure if it is worth switching over or not. I like the idea of 32 mm track though.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

skypup said:


> Thanks! Since I have been running 45mm I'm not sure if it is worth switching over or not. I like the idea of 32 mm track though.


They are advertising 45mm GAUGE track, employing code 332 rail. "Code 332" means the rail is 0.332" tall.

This is NOT 32mm gauge (the space between the rails).

It should exactly match your Aristo track.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

JerryB said:


> They are advertising 45mm GAUGE track, employing code 332 rail. "Code 332" means the rail is 0.332" tall.
> 
> This is NOT 32mm gauge (the space between the rails).
> 
> It should exactly match your Aristo track.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

getting ready to sell aristo(42 pieces) 2 ft straights with split jaw clamps and wire jumpers also some 3ft and 5 ft sections straights and some 4ft radi turnouts also have some lgb 1 ft straight and other pieces of track plus 2 bridges all track good condition most outside but seldom ran trains on them


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

harold, what happened? did you have to tear up your layout?


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

yes no longer able to run on it hardly used it for8 years it has been made


----------

